

Review our Project: TextRAR.com - okeumeni
http://www.textrar.com/

======
chaosprophet
Just had a quick glance. Could'nt really figure out what your service was
trying to do. Looks to me like you let people search through
spreadsheets/dbases and also show keyword density clouds. You definitely
should write some clear and concise copy for your landing page.

~~~
okeumeni
Simply put: TextRAR let you transform any spreadsheet into searchable data;
you can either share the search page or use the API to integrate with your
application.

------
andhapp
The sign up page could be redesigned...but I am sure it is work in progress

------
andhapp
Is this like Dabble DB? The first impression I got and on that note the whole
idea could be clarified a bit some sort of elevator style pitch.

